# C'mon - You know you want one!



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I'd rather have a V8 thank you. :smt1099


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

If you can tell me what it's FOR, I might want one...


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

No thank you I'll pass.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Suit yourself guys. After going from the single point sling to a 2 point sling, I love this gun 2x as much...


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> If you can tell me what it's FOR, I might want one...


Shooting mice?:goofy:


----------



## MMMike (Jul 11, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> If you can tell me what it's FOR, I might want one...












:smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

MMMike said:


> :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


:anim_lol:

Good one!


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

MMMike said:


> :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


That's possibly the funniest thing I have ever seen on a gun forum! I am totally slain. I may print it and hang it in my hooch.

A better use for the PS90 has yet to be found!


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

If they were being given away I would take one, and then I'd trade it for something else.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, just remember... All U naysayers haven't even shot one yet. There have been many converts.

Honestly - I was excited when I first heard they were being released. And, when I first saw 1 at a show when they first came out - I though they were just so so. I wasn't impressed as I thought I would be. Then, I saw them at shows several times afterwards and kept picking them up. It grew on me, but I never thought I could afford one.

After winning that Beretta 90-Two last July, it occurred to me that I could sell it and my telescope (which I can never use around my house anyway, between the city lights and the damn west nile virus mosquitoes that keep being found in my neighborhood) - that would give me the cash to buy 1. And, ever since then, I don't regret it.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

TOF said:


> I'd rather have a V8 thank you. :smt1099


+1 :watching:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, just remember... All U naysayers haven't even shot one yet. There have been many converts.
> 
> Honestly - I was excited when I first heard they were being released. And, when I first saw 1 at a show when they first came out - I though they were just so so.


To each his own, of course. But of what practical use is it? Defense, hunting, what? I can think of other, more potent guns I'd rather have for either. I'm not sure I need to shoot a PS90 (and I have handled them) to know that it is basically a pimped-out .22 Magnum, and I can't think of anything I'd need a .22 Magnum for. I'd certainly much rather have an AR for defense, and no one has suggested the PS90 is a hunting gun.

I realize that practicality doesn't determine whether you like a gun or not. I have an M1 Garand that I have no real use for beyond Memorial Day fun shoots, though theoretically it would do a decent job on medium game or as a "homeland defense rifle."

Gun choice is, obviously, extremely individualistic. But to be blunt - and please don't take offense! - don't be shocked when people aren't terribly impressed by a high-dollar gun that shoots weak rounds and is basically a range toy.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I have a pair of Ruger single six's and a Ruger lever rifle in .22 Mag. that take care of my .22 Mag needs. :smt1099


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Mike, actually, there are quite a few people who use the gun for hunting. One of the vendors (I think it might have been CMMG, but I'm not 100% sure I remember right) took pics of deer he has killed. Many people use it to shoot other animals too.

I'm not a hunter, though.

To me, I feel more comfortable with this gun shouldered than an AR or anything else. It can also be fired 1 handed super easily, and is totally ambi. At 100 yards or less, I'd pick this over a AR personally.

And, I'll know there is a lot of comments about the ammo. But, I've recently read 1 magazine article a couple of months back that tested the ammo, and it was rather surprising. Time will tell on the round ballistic history - it is a new round. But, I'm satisfied with it, and have seen some rather impressive results with it by people doing their own testing on the various forums.

I was going to buy an Ar 2 months ago, and changed my mind. I'm keeping just this gun as my rifle. I think it's sweet. And, that's all that counts anyway


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Mike, actually, there are quite a few people who use the gun for hunting. One of the vendors (I think it might have been CMMG, but I'm not 100% sure I remember right) took pics of deer he has killed. Many people use it to shoot other animals too.
> 
> I'm not a hunter, though.
> 
> ...


Yep, as long as you like it, that's all that matters. I can't imagine using such an underpowered round on deer, though. It strikes me as borderline inhumane. I wouldn't use .223 on deer, and .223 is more powerful than the 5.7. Same reasons I can't see using it for defense - deer and people are about the same general size.

My colleage at Galco, who posts here, often accuses me of being too practical and never having any fun. Maybe he's right.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I can't remember which of the 2 rounds he used to kill the deer, but the 2 do have slightly different ballistics. The hollow point actually penetrates further than the varmit round, but the varmit round (VMax round) expands more initially.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, I can't remember which of the 2 rounds he used to kill the deer, but the 2 do have slightly different ballistics. The hollow point actually penetrates further than the varmit round, but the varmit round (VMax round) expands more initially.


Do you have a link for the ballistics and the Deer thread?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

2400 said:


> Do you have a link for the ballistics and the Deer thread?


Well, the deer thread was on the Five Seven Forum - and most members of the fiveseven forum eventually get banned.

There is a thread about my forum (the PS90 forum) on Glocktalk, and some guy mixed us up with the Five Seven Forum. He wrote a huge rip about it and directed it at me until I pointed out that he mixed us up with them. He then edited the post thankfully.

But, I cannot get into Five Seven to find it. Only site I've ever been banned from, along with about 80% of our active members at PS90Forum. So, I can't find that thread.

As for the best ballistic info I read - it was in a magazine from about 2-3 months ago. Now I wish I had bought it instead of just reading it at the store.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Hey, I think it's a good looking gun and would love to see one, caress it's sleek lines and fondle it's ejection port. grrrrrrr


----------



## BAC (May 25, 2007)

They're comfy guns, but I'd take an actual P90 over the PS90. About $2k more, but select-fire capable and damn fine to have in close-quarters. Even though it was designed as a PDW (Personal Defense Weapon), it's been mainly used in the exact opposite capacity, and quite admirably. Most police instances where the weapon has been used (including with it's pistol counterpart) have resulted in the 5.7 round not leaving the person shot with it and causing horrific (almost always lethal) wounds. No overpenetration problems, great ability to punch through doors and walls but stop in people, all sorts of goodness.

And hey, it's small enough that it almost counts as a select-fire handgun. Just haven't seen any IWB holsters for them yet. 


-B


----------



## Queeqeg (Apr 27, 2007)

I want an FN P-90


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

BAC said:


> They're comfy guns, but I'd take an actual P90 over the PS90. About $2k more, but select-fire capable and damn fine to have in close-quarters. Even though it was designed as a PDW (Personal Defense Weapon), it's been mainly used in the exact opposite capacity, and quite admirably. Most police instances where the weapon has been used (including with it's pistol counterpart) have resulted in the 5.7 round not leaving the person shot with it and causing horrific (almost always lethal) wounds. No overpenetration problems, great ability to punch through doors and walls but stop in people, all sorts of goodness.
> 
> And hey, it's small enough that it almost counts as a select-fire handgun. Just haven't seen any IWB holsters for them yet.
> 
> -B


Actually, the real P90 is around the same cost as the PS90. It isn't $2k more. It's just that because of Govt laws and rules, we can't get them. Only military, law enforcement and a Class 3 dealer can get their hands on 1.


----------



## BAC (May 25, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> Actually, the real P90 is around the same cost as the PS90. It isn't $2k more. It's just that because of Govt laws and rules, we can't get them. Only military, law enforcement and a Class 3 dealer can get their hands on 1.


The price doesn't seem to have gone down much anywhere I look; that's fine though, since the cost of ammo alone makes me blanch. Love the gun, love the round, but the price reeks of capitalistic greed. Bah.

If offered though, it's one I'd gladly pay the $200 tax on to register it with BATFE. I'd rate it as one of the most effective methods of close-quarters defense (out to 150m) and assault out there, but only based on preliminary feel of it. Haven't had the chance to really put it through paces or "get dirty" with one yet.

-B


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> My colleage at Galco, who posts here, often accuses me of being too practical and never having any fun. Maybe he's right.


HA!!

I keep telling you, its not just about taking out the trash, shooting is fun. 
I shot the SIG556 and the FN FS2000 this weekend(and the Garand of course). Both were interesting guns and fun to shoot.


----------



## Joeshwa24 (Nov 14, 2007)

If it chambered a .223 I think I would be very tempted to take out a second mortgage and pick one up but I have to go with the guys who have an issue with cost of ammo and the ammo itself. I’m not even that big of a fan of the .223 but IMHO 5.7 is just too small a round and for the cost it’s just too much for going out and having a good time. All that being said it would be cool to actually shoot one, I have held them but never gotten to go out and shoot it.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

The PS90 does nothing for me visually. IMO the PS90 and the Beretta CX4 are the two most ugly "rifles" out there today. And if I don't like the look of a gun, no matter how great the caliber or how comfortable it is, I won't even entertain buying one. 

I'll stick with my AR. That's a damn fine lookin' gun! :smt023


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Todd said:


> The PS90 does nothing for me visually. IMO the PS90 and the Beretta CX4 are the two most ugly "rifles" out there today. And if I don't like the look of a gun, no matter how great the caliber or how comfortable it is, I won't even entertain buying one.
> 
> I'll stick with my AR. That's a damn fine lookin' gun! :smt023


Well, funny U say that - the only other rifle I like is the Beretta CX4. I have another EOtech and a sling for it, and the CX4 Storm is my next gun purchase - in the next month (just looking for a good deal)


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, funny U say that - the only other rifle I like is the Beretta CX4. I have another EOtech and a sling for it, and the CX4 Storm is my next gun purchase - in the next month (just looking for a good deal)


Say it isn't so. :smt022


----------



## Joeshwa24 (Nov 14, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, funny U say that - the only other rifle I like is the Beretta CX4. I have another EOtech and a sling for it, and the CX4 Storm is my next gun purchase - in the next month (just looking for a good deal)


Ha I was going to say something to this effect, for me the only real draw of the Ps90 is its looks and the way it feels when you shoulder it. The Cx4 is also a very cool good feeling gun but again the fact that its chambering a 9, 40, or 45(I think) kinda makes it about as useful as my sidearm Ill be it a bit more accurate (ok a lot more accurate) and really with the CX4 you can only have like I think a 20 round Mag... Just not practical but very cool... it's amazing how often those to things coincide.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*ummmmm, I wouldn't want on either...*



Todd said:


> The PS90 does nothing for me visually. IMO the PS90 and the Beretta CX4 are the two most ugly "rifles" out there today.
> 
> I'll stick with my AR. :smt023


 ~ in a word .... "no". I too will stick with my AR's.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Joeshwa24 said:


> Ha I was going to say something to this effect, for me the only real draw of the Ps90 is its looks and the way it feels when you shoulder it. The Cx4 is also a very cool good feeling gun but again the fact that its chambering a 9, 40, or 45(I think) kinda makes it about as useful as my sidearm Ill be it a bit more accurate (ok a lot more accurate) and really with the CX4 you can only have like I think a 20 round Mag... Just not practical but very cool... it's amazing how often those to things coincide.


Well, a 20 round mag for a rifle ain't bad - an AR typically has only a 30 round mag.

I love my PS90 and the 50 round mag. And, to me, its more ergonomic than any other rifle. But, even when finding the ammo at a good price ($17 or so per box of 50), it is expensive to shoot.

I want the 9mm CX4 because it's almost 1/3 the price to shoot. And, I like the looks and the light weight. I've been tempted to buy an AR many times this year. I've passed every time. I even thought that I'd get the Sig 556 - in order to have the piston option. But once I held it, I found it too front heavy...

Sorry guys... I'll have my CX4 soon and my PS90 - and that will be my only 2 rifles...

I was going to get a FN Bolt action rifle until I found out how much 308 ammo costs...


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*ray guns*

~ both of those "weapons" have the appearance of a bad movie props out of the Star Wars movie bars scene.

~ prehaps maybe even the "AMC Pacers" of the gun world .


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Lowdrift said:


> ~ both of those "weapons" have the appearance of a bad movie props out of the Star Wars movie bars scene.
> 
> ~ prehaps maybe even the "AMC Pacers" of the gun world .


Well, that's your opinion. Feel free to say you don't like something. We all have our likes and dislikes. But don't run down stuff. That's sorta against the spirit of the forum here.

Plenty of brands and guns I don't like and would not want even if ya gave me one. But, when someone posts up their pic and shows what they just bought - I congratulate them just the same...


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Lowdrift said:


> ~ perhaps maybe even the "AMC Pacers" of the gun world .


:anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok, Ship. I actually wouldn't mind having one. If it weren't for the steep price and all the other things on my list I might consider it. The small round doesn't bother me so much, since there really isn't a practical use for the gun as far as I can tell - that round is definitely inadequate for deer. Of course, I'll need to get my AR first...


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, that's your opinion. Feel free to say you don't like something. We all have our likes and dislikes. But don't run down stuff. That's sorta against the spirit of the forum here.


I think you're being a bit overly sensitive here. You posted a pic of your gun not with a simple caption like "Here's my new gun" but with, "C'mon-You know you want one". A caption like that is not going to get simple congratulatory remarks. People are going to give their thoughts on the gun. You fanned the flames with that caption and now you're crying foul when people are giving their opinions about the looks of the gun or the caliber? It's a bit unrealistic to expect people to reply with only "Great gun!"


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok... I'm rather tired of the 5.7 cartridge and the guns that shoot it getting constantly ripped by guys who just repeat what they've heard about it. 

But never mind... The gun sucks if you don't like it. Don't buy one if you don't like it. It's the most horrible gun in the world if you don't like it. The gun is so ugly unless you like it. 

Don't read this thread. I was a fool for suggesting that this gun was cool and that others would want one. What was I thinking. I "left" myself open for wide spread ridicule by people who can't be polite. Damn, I'm an idiot. 

Never mind...


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Ok... I'm rather tired of the 5.7 cartridge and the guns that shoot it getting constantly ripped by guys who just repeat what they've heard about it.
> 
> But never mind... The gun sucks if you don't like it. Don't buy one if you don't like it. It's the most horrible gun in the world if you don't like it. The gun is so ugly unless you like it.
> 
> ...


And the Oscar goes to .....

Cut the melodrama. There wasn't anyone who said the gun sucked or it was the most horrible gun in the world or ripped the cartridge (other than questioning its ability to take down a deer), or ridiculed you personally for getting the gun. You posted the pic on an_ open forum and _people gave their honest opinions. I know I'm not going to be a "yes man" and tell you it's the most beautiful gun in the world. I didn't comment on the cartridge because I don't know enough about it to speak intelligently on the subject, but I do know what appeals to me ascetically and it's not the PS90. I think the thing is absolutely hideous. You may think my AR is hideous. That's your right. Franky, you should be a little more secure about yourself and shouldn't give a rat's ass what people think about your gun; if it works for you then great. Who cares what other people think? I know I could care less what 99% of the people on this forum think of my guns or me. The bottom line is, you put it out there on the forum, expect responses you may not like. Don't get all pissy because people challenge the looks or the caliber or price or whatever. You've been on enough forums and on this one long enough to know that everyone was not going to just jump on the bandwagon and fall in love with the PS90 just because you have one. To expect only people who love the gun to respond to your post is very naive.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No melodrama... Just being honest :mrgreen:

I suck. So does my gun.

There - a new bite for the 10 pm news. :mrgreen:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> No melodrama... Just being honest :mrgreen:
> 
> I suck. So does my gun.
> 
> There - a new bite for the 10 pm news. :mrgreen:


Whatever. Twist it any way it makes you happy.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Well, this has drifted pretty far off topic. Thread closed.


----------

